# دورة فى الهيدروليك



## eng.moamen (2 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​​زملائى الاعزاء يشرفنى ان اقدم لكم هذة الدورة الكاملة لتعليم الهيدروليك وهى عبارة عن عروض بور بوينت ومساحتها صغيرة حوالى 30 ميجا بايت وارجو من الله ان تكون نافعة لكم وبصراحة انا استفدت منها كثيرا ولا تنسونى من الدعاء ​وهذة هى اللينكات 

http://rapidshare.com/files/357896435/hetacdem.rar.html
ولاتنسونا من الدعاء​


----------



## ودالجزيرة (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضلة


----------



## ودالجزيرة (3 مارس 2010)

نتمني المزيد من هذه الدروس القيمة


----------



## eng.moamen (3 مارس 2010)

الف شكر ياجماعة انا بس عاوزكم تدعوا لى


----------



## otto (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا بشمهندس مؤمن على مجهودك وبما انك مهتم بالهيدروليك انا كنت عاوز اخد كورس هيدروليك فى القاهرة لو تعرف مكان جامد بيدى هيدروليك غير المعهد اللى فى الاميرية اكون شاكر ليك


----------



## محمدمحمدجمعه (12 مارس 2010)

الف شكرا يا جماعه الخير


----------



## m7md rf3t (24 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااا
اللهم لك الحمد حمد طيبا مباركا فيه


----------



## majjj (25 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير وياليت لو تعطبنا الاكتفيشن كود


----------



## faez alghazalie (26 مارس 2010)

الف الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## General michanics (26 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (26 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## neseergolden (26 مارس 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## mohammadjaber (26 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

يا اخي الكربم الملف او الربط لا يعمل


----------



## abdllah-zain (27 مارس 2010)

*abdlla*

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## بوقرقره (27 مارس 2010)

لا يعمل الرابط


----------



## ابو بكرشورة (27 مارس 2010)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## mmawad awad (27 مارس 2010)

a;vh []h


----------



## ابو بكرشورة (27 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ابو بكرشورة (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزيلا


----------



## said ismail (27 مارس 2010)

كيف يتم ضبط توقيت الحقن لمحرك بحرى بالسفينة؟


----------



## ابو بكرشورة (28 مارس 2010)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## abdelrahim (28 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضلة*


----------



## KSA_ENG (28 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيييييك


----------



## ميدو الغول (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mazen110m (17 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم ياغالى


----------



## ابراهيم شندى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## aboaskarai (12 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ونتمنى المزيد منكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 مارس 2012)

رجاء التكرم بتحميله على الميديافاير او الفور شيرد 
فالملف غير موجود على الرابيدشير و اصلا الرابيد شير متعب في كل شيء


----------



## محمد حماده نصر (12 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السعيد نصير (16 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

